# No skunk today either



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, Catking......that's a "spoon fed" hybrid.........


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job Jim!Only one??Daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

One and only........fish wouldn't even hit live shad, I just got lucky.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

better catching days are right around the corner  Ya know how it is when the cooler weather settles back in.daryl


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I was going to try for some stripers after work today, but if they have a bad case of lock-jaw.......I might save myself an hour drive and catch some green bass.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey! That's not a striper! It doesn't even have any scales  This FAT 27" channel hit a 2.5oz jig with a 5" white super fluke as the sun was going down (jig is still in the fish's mouth) . I did manage a small hybrid, and I belly hooked a HUGE gar earlier (all on the same jig). It was very slow, but I have had worse evenings. The river looked perfect, but I knew that I was in trouble when there was no one else fishing (had the whole place to myself)!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

One fish again on this trip JimmydaCat  It just keeps getting better.......................  ........... DA KING !!!


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

in the pic with the fish? Must've been a really dinky one, eh Mr.Fish? LOL  I bet he wasn't even laying on rocks. That was probably sand and you used the super zoom.  

Sometimes they just won't cooperate, huh? At least you did catch that one. I haven't even caught a white bass, a hybrid or a striper this year. Of course that could be because I haven't targeted them, but I usually catch the occasional stray fish on chubs or night crawlers while fishing for cats.

--Gary


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, Gary........it was a dink......


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

And Mr.Fish answered the bell on that one. LOL  Now that's what I'm talking about. Nice fish!!

--Gary


----------

